# Which Pornstar Would You Most Wanna Do?



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ok. if you could have any pornstar for the day. who would you go for? you can only choose one. make it a good one.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Alexis Texas


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

This is going to be a hit


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Domelotta said:


> Alexis Texas


Only after me.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

None I wouldnt touch any of them with Centrals dick.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Gauge







lmao raunchy little thing she is but i dont watch porn lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Little Lupe


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> None I wouldnt touch any of them with Centrals dick.


I agree with Danny completely. The thought of those nasty snatchs makes me wanna puke.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> None I wouldnt touch any of them with Centrals dick.


I agree with Danny completely. The thought of those nasty snatchs makes me wanna puke.
[/quote]
the thought of any snatch makes you want to puke, nasty or not


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DT's mother
that woman has zero gag reflex


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

She does but your midget penis is too short to trigger it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> She does but your midget penis is too short to trigger it.


nothing like admitting that my dick has been in your mothers mouth, even with the midget penis remark you still burnt yourself there cheif lol
lol dumb ass


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The only thing your penis has been in was the palm of your priests hands.

Back on topic.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

None.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

do celebrities that have made pornos count, if so lucy liu


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

None, unless DT mom is considered a porn star? Isn't that degrading to porn stars, yeah she's a pro at DVDA but that just makes her a common whore.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Do I have to pick just one?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

bob351 said:


> None I wouldnt touch any of them with Centrals dick.


I agree with Danny completely. The thought of those nasty snatchs makes me wanna puke.
[/quote]
the thought of any snatch makes you want to puke, nasty or not
[/quote]
I've had more women in a week than you've jerked off to in your life.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> None I wouldnt touch any of them with Centrals dick.


I agree with Danny completely. The thought of those nasty snatchs makes me wanna puke.
[/quote]
the thought of any snatch makes you want to puke, nasty or not
[/quote]
I've had more women in a week than you've jerked off to in your life.
[/quote]
took that to heart eh, must have hit a nerve


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's the only thing you hit....p*ssy included.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

good one, think someone's upset they cant get 18 year olds any more since im hitting the poon while the girls are still tight all over.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

queers.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Come on guys, lets get back on topic.....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

very nice but I like mine looking young and innocent....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Did not see, Did not see!!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

bob351 said:


> good one, think someone's upset they cant get 18 year olds any more since im hitting the poon while the girls are still tight all over.


Not in the slightest. I still get young chicks all the time... Their not even my sister, sorry bud they don't count.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

im glad for you keep it up while you can







but please you must not have gone to uni or collage, ive seen more p*ssy in a few nights than you have in the past 18 years i have been alive









pun intended


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Not really into porn prefer the real thing but if i had my pick and if it was just one time it would have to be lacey duvalle... one fine as black chick


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ok,when did lucy lu make a porn?????
and when did evan sinfeld and tera patrick get divorced?evan is starting to show his age.

my answer is bridgette the midget.i got to meet her


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

bob351 said:


> ok,when did lucy lu make a porn?????
> and when did evan sinfeld and tera patrick get divorced?evan is starting to show his age.
> 
> my answer is bridgette the midget.i got to meet her


I'm thinking you might have the right idea man. Some freak nasty sh*t.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Rnr your dog don't count


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

jayden james
tori black


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

not that i would do anything for them, but it would be fun


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ron jeremy


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^at least you wouldnt have to floss


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lexington steele


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^lex the impaleor!!!DT takes one for the team.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> not that i would do anything for them, but it would be fun


you gotta pass a std test to f*ck a pornstar buddy


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

The texas twins!!...YEEEE-HAWWWWWW!..RIDE 'EM COWBOY!!....







....they are actually more softcore and into posing, modeling, and flashing....a few lesbian sets...just google them for reference!..Free pics and sets!...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Im wit Trigga....Lacey Duvalle is sexy as hell...she could get it


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ashlynn Brooke


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Gianna Michaels, no doubt, huge naturals, fair skin, red hair, so f*n hot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

krystal steel


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Traveller said:


> This is going to be a hit


 not without pics it isn't


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

muskielover1 said:


> ok,when did lucy lu make a porn?????
> and when did evan sinfeld and tera patrick get divorced?evan is starting to show his age.
> 
> my answer is bridgette the midget.i got to meet her


haha I met bridgette the midgit...she comes to our local strip club every halloween. Shes gotta 6 pack dood! Definitely fit! You can see her in the movie "i hope they serve beer in hell" a good movie too









OH AND MOOOOAAAARRRR PICS!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Trigga said:


> not that i would do anything for them, but it would be fun


you gotta pass a std test to f*ck a pornstar buddy
[/quote]

cant wear a towl either


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

who wears towels when they're f*cking


----------

